# Rhodiola?



## TLynn22 (Jul 5, 2007)

My dad picked up a bottle of Rhodiola today. It is supposed to help improve mental sharpness, relieve internal and external stress, and increase strength. 

Any experiences with this supplement?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried it a few years ago. It worked for a few weeks and then the effects sort of pooped out. It's recommended that you give yourself a break every few weeks from it so it doesn't stop working but even when I gave it a break for a month and went back on it, it just didn't work anymore :stu


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I've used the powder - didn't notice anything.


----------



## TLynn22 (Jul 5, 2007)

That's disappointing because I've read so many rave reviews pretty much dubbing it a miracle supplement...

How about Vitamin B-3?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

They all claim to be.

Have you tried it? Maybe it will work for you :stu 

I've only had luck with phenibut. But, I think I have fallen victim to its negative aspect - tolerance.


----------



## TLynn22 (Jul 5, 2007)

What's phenibut? (Goes to research)


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Its pretty good, but certainly nothing close to a cure. It mildly lowers anxiety and also increases focus. One thing you might notice is that you get more stuff done, without putting forth a lot of effort. Its pretty cheap so give it a shot. Its pretty good.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Rhodiola?*



sandman32 said:


> Its pretty good, but certainly nothing close to a cure. It mildly lowers anxiety and also increases focus.


This has been my experience as well. I generally just take it on days where my stress level is high. It seems to take the edge off, although I haven't yet tested it in any really high anxiety situations.
I kinda like the taste of it though. Sometimes I'll break a capsule into my morning tea to add a little flavor.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

98% of supplements don't do anything  why do you think almost none of them are regulated by the FDA? The companies don't want to send them in to be tested cause if they are proven to do nothing they can't sell them and make any money. This way nobody knows if they work or not and they can keep selling them. Hell , protein powder isn't even FDA regulated! Everyone still uses it tho, including me


----------



## TLynn22 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: re: Rhodiola?*



Tungsten said:


> sandman32 said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty good, but certainly nothing close to a cure. It mildly lowers anxiety and also increases focus.
> ...


Still talking about Rhodiola? The smell of the capsules wasn't particularly repulsive, so maybe I'll try that! Thank you!


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've tried Rhodiola 3 different times and these were the effects.

Day 1: I was more calm, and less stressed out. I could tell because I get very stressed when driving, and I was totally fine after taking this pill. I was very social at all though, so i can't say that it helped there.

Day 2: Didn't notice the effects as much and was more stressed than the day before.

Day 3: More stress, and a headache.

This is what happened for me each time I tried it, but everyones body chemistry is different so what does not work for one person may work for someone else.


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

The supplements that have worked for me have been.

5-HTP: Makes you sleepy but more social.

Magnolia Root: Watered down version of klonopin/valium

L-theanine: Not as effective as Magnolia Root, but still effective. 

Phenibut: watered down klonopin

Also tried Ashwagandha extract which was like a watered down version of Rhodiola but there was a definite increase in motivation (which for me means anxiety was reduced). 

As with all of these you will probably need to rotate them, as there effects wear off after long term usage.

Still wanting to try Picamilon though, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

One guy claims it is his final cure: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/could-be-goodbye-found-my-solution-95739/

Notice how he said it takes at least 3 weeks to work and 2 months to peak. So its like an SSRI/SNRI. Ya gotta be patient. I'm not sure why people claimed it worked the next day or the same day for them.

Hope this helps.


----------

